# Degu won't stop bar chewing...



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

My two Degus were from the RSPCA and had been there 2 1/2 years. I didn't go to rescue them, I went for mice and had a big cage ready for them but they had been reserved that morning so I ended up taking the Degus home as I felt sorry for them. This meant going to the nearest [email protected] and getting the Thickets Chinchilla and Degu home which the RSPCA said met the guidelines for a cage for 2 Degus. I know it's not the best buy and I should aim for something bigger but at the time it was the only option and I really wanted to adopt the little girls, they made my heart bleed they'd been in rescue so long. I really cannot afford another cage at the moment for them as I've recently been ill in hospital and o haven't been able to work. I probably could get some bargain of ebay but it wouldn't be much better and I really want to save for a custom made cage. In the meantime I have given them everything possible, they have a wheel, sandbath, hammocks, hanging ladder, chew toys, a mineral block, tunnels made of straw stuff and cardboard, an enclosed bed area, etc etc. You get the idea. I also get them out everyday and let tem have the run of my bedroom. But the more tame one bar chews everyday, not all the time but an hour or so everyday. She stops if I put my hand in the cage because she likes getting out and having treats. But as much as I make a considerable amount of time for my pets everyday I can't have her out all the time, which I think is what she wants. For one thing, the Chinchillas need play time too and that's usually when she chews the bars the most, when she sees they are out. I wish they'd go on their wheel to burn of some energy too but they wont use it. I don't think they know how as they didn't have one at RSPCA and I have no idea how to train a Degu to use a wheel. If anyone has any sugestions of what else I can do to stimulate her please let me know. I just really want them to have a happy life after so long in resuce!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing everything possible. You could put tubes around your room they love that. I got some free and delivered from a carpet place. Also It sounds like your segu is a bit jealous and wanting attention.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Yes I think she is basically wanting to mke up for all the time she has missed whilst in rescue. It' so funny how they are different in peronality. Dazzle just keeps herelf to herself and will only just take a treat from my hand and then runs away and hides again. I think the wheel in't the only problem though, it sounds strange as they have been cage mates their whole life and they don't fight but they don't eem to get along very well. They keep away from each other and go about their own buisness. My chinchillas and gerbils seem very close to each other and where the one is the other will usually follow. But I don't know what I can do about this, introducing more to the group may only esculate the problem and I don't have the facilities for another cage.


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

PrincessGingy said:


> Yes I think she is basically wanting to mke up for all the time she has missed whilst in rescue. It' so funny how they are different in peronality. *Dazzle just keeps herelf to herself and will only just take a treat from my hand and then runs away and hides again.* I think the wheel in't the only problem though, it sounds strange as they have been cage mates their whole life and they don't fight but they don't eem to get along very well. They keep away from each other and go about their own buisness. My chinchillas and gerbils seem very close to each other and where the one is the other will usually follow. But I don't know what I can do about this, introducing more to the group may only esculate the problem and I don't have the facilities for another cage.


I have my degus about 5weeks now & mines are the same, your Dazzle sounds like how my Daisy acts so laid back, happy to run on the wheel & not really bother. Dorris is a lot more confident climbs up cage minute your in the room. I have noticed Dorris chewing the bars but its only when I dont pay her any attention the minute I speak of try give her a tickle shes fine with that. So its not a problem they also love there wheel that much they havent even chewed that but any wooden item doesnt stand a chance lol I bought them a climb ladder thing when first got them & I think that lasted 2 weeks haha


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

On the personalitu thig. 118 used to guard the food bowl and sometimes sit in it and squeek when 117 came near. 117 used to sidle up to 118s food yawn and stretch pretend he was asleep grab the food and run. we called him the ninja lol


----------

